# Reining??



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

It really depends on the dicipline. A western pleasure rider has a different riding position than a horsemanship rider or a barrel racer. It's all based on the same concept but is manipulated in each dicipline to suit the type of riding.

Reining's best comparison is like figure skating on horseback...without ice. I suggest going on youtube and searching reining. There are some incredible videos on there.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

That's a video of Stacy Westfall doing reining. She's riding bareback and bridle-less. Make note of her sliding stops and spins- great balance!!






That's what reining is famous for: the sliding stop.






This one is a mix of quite a few different reining horses.

Basically, in reining you do a pattern. Figure eights, small circles - slow lope, faster canter, large circles with flying lead changes in between. Then there are the spins - basically pivoting on the hind but extremely fast. And of course the sliding stops.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

nice explanation sixofdiamonds.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

reining girl said:


> nice explanation sixofdiamonds.



Haha, thanks. I have a passion for reining. Java was sent as a six year old to a high-end reining barn for three months of training. Granted, he stood a good eight inches taller than all the other horses. It was so fun to learn, though. He even cut baby buffalo!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thats awsome. ya duchess is 15.3 she would be a mamoth in the reining world lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What is Reining, the best thing ever! LOL No just kidding, SixofDiamonds gave a pretty good explanation! Small slow circles, fast big circles, flying lead changes, spins, transitions, sliding stops, roll backs! All the fun stuff!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah okay thanks


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I've always heard it described as the dressage of the western world. There are a lot of differences of course though. I saw a video once of a pas de deux with a dressage rider and a reining rider. It was pretty cool. I think it's on here somewhere. If I wasn't at work I'd look for the video myself.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Here it is


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Here it is
> YouTube - Fest der Pferde 2008: Klassik trifft western Smart Rattle Snake und Lausbub


Great video!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Very good video, Reining looks very fun!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I've seen it on TV & on videos, but I actually went to my 1st reining show yesterday. I was lucky enought to see very experience riders all the way down to green riders. I want so much to start doing that! I'm looking around now to see what I can do on my own until I can begin to think of getting a trainer. My friend's daughter is learning & she's gonna show me & my son._


----------



## dewaynehousehorsemanship (May 24, 2009)

reining is awesome and if you ever get to ride a good reining horse do it because you will be hooked. Ive had the chance to work with some of the great trainers. When I was with Shawn Flarida (the best there will ever be), when he would ride whimpys lil step, it was awesome. There are tons of info on the internet to help you with reining or you can ask me and I can answer your questions.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks alot guys!


----------

